# Help my belt squealing



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My belt is squealing bad when in gear and idling but when in neutral or in gear moving it is quiet it doesn't creep forward or anything I know it is a bit tight as I took a shim out to get the ribs to show just a hair above the sheave on the secondary but.....it is annoying kinda....it runs great and everything just this squealing is getting old and only does it when I am sitting in gear idling


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

sounds like its perfect !! It aint creeping forward, slight squeel= right on the money.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just annoying as heck almost want to put the dang shim in to quiet it back down but then I will be on the loose side


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yep, I understand that , it gets really annoying when you come to a stop every time and reach to put it in neutral lol. Id rather go thru that then hear my buddies talk crap about it sounding like its gonna break at any moment. None of my friends have a brute, they just dont understand how they are


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can be just 1mm under the minimum and it will squeel. Once it stretches to over 22mms deflection it will stop unless the belts bottom edge gets glazed from squeeling too much.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

mine did the same thing you kinda get used to it also when your stopped you can barely stay on the throttle just enough to stop squealing but not enough to really move instead of shifting into netrual all the time


----------

